# WPA Personal with 10.2.8?



## MandrewMcD (Dec 1, 2005)

Is there any way to get OS 10.2.8 to work with a WPA-PSK (personal) network?  I have a mixed network and WPA offers the best security and connectivity.  Unfortunately we also have an older powerbook and don't feel like dropping the 100 bucks for 10.3.  Thanks.

Andrew


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2005)

A hundred dollars for 10.3? You are shopping in the wrong place! Take a look at the OS X Shop at OWC.


----------



## texanpenguin (Dec 2, 2005)

I personally wouldn't stand for using Jaguar these days. WPA is only one of a slew of actually useful kernel features that weren't implemented then.


----------

